# SELA Fishing



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Yippee, another first time poster looking for spots.....smh


----------



## geauxfish24 (Jul 10, 2020)

ifsteve said:


> Yippee, another first time poster looking for spots.....smh


Thanks so much for the response Steve. I wasn’t looking for your GPS coordinates to your hot spot reef, but more of an opinion whether a skiff would be able to fish spots like Delacroix, Hopedale, Dularge, Dulac, Grand Isle, etc. 

Again thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

geauxfish24 said:


> Delacroix, Hopedale, Dularge, Dulac, Grand Isle, etc.


That's a HUGE range across three unique estuaries. I'm a Louisiana resident and my advice is to get a skiff or hire a guide and go see for yourself. That's the only way to answer your question.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

geauxfish24 said:


> Thanks so much for the response Steve. I wasn’t looking for your GPS coordinates to your hot spot reef, but more of an opinion whether a skiff would be able to fish spots like Delacroix, Hopedale, Dularge, Dulac, Grand Isle, etc.
> 
> Again thanks so much for your reply.


Dude, you could have spent 5 freaking minutes online and answered that question yourself. Shoot make that 2 minutes....lol. But to help you out. No you can not fish a skiff in those areas. Just ask the 100 guides who do so every day......


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

That’s basically the entire southern part of Louisiana. Not sure what info you are looking for. Skiffs draft less than bay boats so anywhere those bay boats can get into a skiff can get into obviously.


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

Hey man, I've been kayak fishing for a few years in SELA and I have to tell you - you can go literally anywhere. SELA is incredibly special in the fact that there's fish everywhere. Just yesterday I was coming back from the northshore into New Orleans and saw about 50 people fishing the old hwy 11 bridge near irish bayou and all were catching.

What I'm telling you is you don't even need a boat. The point of a boat is to have the option to go places if your first spot strikes out and/or to get to less pressured places. The point of the poling or micro skiff is to get to the places the bay boats can't go. 

Here's a great low tide spot where bay boats can't go (and I even struggle in my kayak sometimes). This is a spot that a smaller skiff could get and it's like 5 minutes from launch. 

But bro, watch some youtube videos on marsh fishing. There's tons of people putting out tons of high quality info on what you can do.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's Private Property.....


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Private property or not why in the hell would anybody post a freaking GPS coordinate spot on an open forum. STUPID!


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

Sorry boys, but if y'all think that specific coordinate is what's important and not the general location, you don't know how to fish.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

gibby said:


> Sorry boys, but if y'all think that specific coordinate is what's important and not the general location, you don't know how to fish.


Not the point whatsoever.


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

ifsteve said:


> Not the point whatsoever.


Then make better points.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

gibby said:


> Then make better points.


Maybe reconsider posting GPS coordinates to private property. Or any fishing spots. It's just good practice and you never know when you might be blowing up someones spot. Or in your case advertising someones private lease.


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

Everyone in SELA has fished on "private property". To get to "the rocks" you have to go through private water. To fish anywhere in the biloxi marsh, you have fished on private property. 

But since you guys are so concerned about GPS coords (which btw @geauxfish24 the two spots listed in this post are much more productive than what I shared before when I just randomly clicked a spot near MGM, you should check them out), here's a handy map of even more spots where I've caught fish.

Seriously, there are fish everywhere here.


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

In fact @geauxfish24 , download an app called fishbrain. People post spots where they caught fish all the time. Clearly, the posters on this board aren't into helping beginners, but all of the information you're looking for is available elsewhere.

As far as a skiff over a bay boat, the answer is simply - do you want to fish bigger more open water? Use a bay boat. Do you want to fish skinny, use a skiff? There are tons of tools like standard maps, or isla, that you can put maps into your GPS that will show you wear both deep water and shallow water spots are. 

And finally, looking at the state's maps of claimed water bodies does not list the coords I posted as private. The path I take to get to that area also has zero private property or no trespassing signs. Sorry to spoil you guys' fun but this uptight "screw the noobs" attitude is not the best look.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

gibby said:


> The point of a boat is to have the option to go places if your first spot strikes out and/or to get to less pressured places.


The main point of the boat is to get where the Kayak brigade can't get because far too many of them are hot spotting fools. OP there are vast areas of great water for a poling skiff in Louisiana, and the most rewarding part of it is exploring and discovering it. Put the time in and reap the rewards.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

gibby said:


> Everyone in SELA has fished on "private property". To get to "the rocks" you have to go through private water. To fish anywhere in the biloxi marsh, you have fished on private property.
> 
> But since you guys are so concerned about GPS coords (which btw @geauxfish24 the two spots listed in this post are much more productive than what I shared before when I just randomly clicked a spot near MGM, you should check them out), here's a handy map of even more spots where I've caught fish.
> 
> Seriously, there are fish everywhere here.


That's a little misleading. A lot of the Biloxi marsh is leased to the WMA etc to allow people to use it. The point isnt to keep people from using it which is what you see more of on each side of the river with gates and pilings blocking entrances into canals and bays.


----------

